# Flash intro to HTML site



## johnnyquigley (May 28, 2009)

How does one go from a flash intro to an html site. I have a client who is a chiropractor who wants a sunrise intro that leads in to an html site. How do you do this?

Thanks,

The Rookie


----------



## Kyle Badger (May 30, 2009)

Automatically or by a click able link? I am assuming automatically...

I believe that is in the flash script somewhere. You probably put a redirect at the end of the 'tween' part, so when it gets done going through the 'flash' it will 'redirect' to the URL of your HTML page. Im not an expert in it, so if that doesnt really make sense I apologize. But that is how I would assume it would go. Look for a way to redirect the end of it. 

For a link, thats easier, just put in an object, make it how you want it to look, and link it to an HTML page. When the user clicks it it will go. (though I suspect this is not what you meant)


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

There is software you can buy that is pretty cheap and does pretty well. I bought this when I first got into Flash, got it 2 years ago for college. It is called SELTECO FLASH ANIMATOR. It is pretty much all pre-sets and no where near the quality of Flash CS4 ( Adobe ) but it is great for an entry level product.
Very very easy to use and no action script required. Pretty much a WYSIWYG of the Flash world. Quality is only of GIF level, so nothing amazing or really professional looking. 
Just thought I would let you know about it.

When you develop a flash animation, you can add buttons to that animation and program them to direct to a url within your site or even an external site, it just adds an


```
<a href="example"><img src="your button" alt="example" /></a>
```
As with any Flash animation, you can also add any mouse over effects / attributes to your buttons. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, easiest way to do it is create your flash intro (something simple[don't make it too long because people will stop wanting to watch it]). Put that in index.html//something similar, create your homepage, put it in index2.html//something similar again.

Then in the flash intro:
- Make a new layer, call it Redirect//again something similar
- On the last frame of the movie in that layer press F6(To create a new keyframe)
- Highlight the frame again and press F9 to open the actions panel
- Add this code(modify for the correct filename)

```
//get the next page(redirect)
getURL("index2.html");
//stop the movie from continuing to run
stop();
```
Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't remember exactly, but I think the last time I did this I had to use

```
getURL("index2.html", "_self");
```
because it was opening in a new window.

Also, if you are using Actionscript 3, getURL is deprecated. You would need to use:

```
var url:String = "index2.html";
var request:URLRequest = new URLRequest(url);
navigateToURL(request, "_self");
```


----------

